# T shirts



## Ripcord22A (Sep 8, 2016)

I saw the first shirt at a store and bought it and then got on the company's website and saw the second shirt

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## skas (Sep 8, 2016)

Those aren't really my style, but aren't horrible.

I think if I were to get and wear a Masonic t-shirt, I'd probably order it from the brother that runs this shop: https://vitriolshop.com/


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

So, funny you should mention this.  We handed out firing glasses at lodge last night with this design. At the end of the meeting when we ask any other brother for comments, one of our old, very difficult pot stirrers got up and asked what the significance of the skull in the S&C was.   Now, it isn't the official depiction of the S&C in our GL, and it's not to my taste, but why complain when someone does something nice and is trying?  

The organizer of the gift wasn't sure what he could say, as we were opened on the EA.  He looked across the room at me and asked what we could say.  I stood up and said, "It's an emblem of mortality."  The organizer looked at Brother Pot Stirrer and related, "It's an emblem of mortality."  

The Pot Stirrer hasn't been to lodge in five years.  He wasn't missed.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 8, 2016)

I like them both


----------



## chrmc (Sep 9, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> We handed out firing glasses at lodge last night with this design.



Do you have a good source for some affordable ones? We're looking for some at my lodge, but haven't been able to find a great deal yet.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2016)

chrmc said:


> Do you have a good source for some affordable ones? We're looking for some at my lodge, but haven't been able to find a great deal yet.


Sent a text asking. Feel free to PM me if you don't see a response by Monday


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 10, 2016)

chrmc said:


> Do you have a good source for some affordable ones? We're looking for some at my lodge, but haven't been able to find a great deal yet.



Our lodge's glasses were purchased in Scotland when a Brother was visiting there. Very simple square & compass design.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2016)

Very cool t shirts. I do like these types.


Glen Cook said:


> The organizer of the gift wasn't sure what he could say, as we were opened on the EA. He looked across the room at me and asked what we could say. I stood up and said, "It's an emblem of mortality." The organizer looked at Brother Pot Stirrer and related, "It's an emblem of mortality."


That's what I was taught.


Glen Cook said:


> one of our old, very difficult pot stirrers got up and asked what the significance of the skull in the S&C was. Now, it isn't the official depiction of the S&C in our GL, and it's not to my taste, but why complain when someone does something nice and is trying?


Complaining about a free gift?! I'd have told him "If you don't like it you don't have to accept it".


----------

